# Hands down, best single-stage out there??



## Gsxr159 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks in advance for the help. I currently have a 2-stage, but looking for a single-stage for most of our snow falls here in Minnesota. What is the best single stage I can find? I was watching some videos on the Ariens 722, 2-stroke. That seemed like a pretty good thrower....but looks like they don't offer a 2-stroke anymore. Is the 4-stroke just as good? 

Anyhow, I'm trying to figure out what I should set my sights on. Looking for the most powerful single-stage available. What should I check out?

Thanks guys and gals!!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello gsxr159, welcome to *SBF!!* i've only used toro single stage machines


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I bought a Honda HS520, for my backup. The're pretty decent and no smelly 2 stroke smell in your cloths.


----------



## sparc (Oct 21, 2013)

Gsxr159 said:


> Hey guys, thanks in advance for the help. I currently have a 2-stage, but looking for a single-stage for most of our snow falls here in Minnesota. What is the best single stage I can find? I was watching some videos on the Ariens 722, 2-stroke. That seemed like a pretty good thrower....but looks like they don't offer a 2-stroke anymore. Is the 4-stroke just as good?
> 
> Anyhow, I'm trying to figure out what I should set my sights on. Looking for the most powerful single-stage available. What should I check out?
> 
> Thanks guys and gals!!!!


Do you need it for this season? It's starting to look like Toro will offer nicer versions of their 721 R-C next season and I saw a comment recently that might indicate a new introduction from Honda as well. 

I'm waiting until the summer to see the new blowers coming out.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

If your going for a new version get a toro. Haven't heard anythign good about the ariens newer versions. If your going for an older ariens single stage go for it. I have 3 ariens 522ss I have done up to a foot of snow with them without much problem. Just stay away from craftsman or Mtd ss!


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a LawnBoy 720E, 2 stroke, and it is great. My mother in law has a Toro 621 QZE and it is nice in its own regard. Toro now makes a single stage with a larger engine, the Power Clear 721 R-C. Get that one. It has the biggest engine in a single stage, and the Toro designs are the best on the market. Don't get the smaller one if you can afford it. No one ever said I wish I had less power.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I do know toro makes a good single stage an honda has there single stage which is also nice iaround me if you buy the honda single stage now they will give you 2 more year warranty since they are pushing that model out since they will be bringing the honda 722 hs over here which canada has already.that is the so called new unit the dealers are clearing there floor space for.but expect to pay a heavy price for a single stage unit.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

A Toro 2 cycle is hard to beat. Had some snow yesterday, and I made a little video. It had drifted to about 10" in the middle of the driveway. This is my CCR2450. They don't make them any more, but there are lots of nice used 2450s and 3650s around.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tom99 said:


> A Toro 2 cycle is hard to beat. Had some snow yesterday, and I made a little video. It had drifted to about 10" in the middle of the driveway. This is my CCR2450. They don't make them any more, but there are lots of nice used 2450s and 3650s around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Says "This video is private".* I'd really like to see it.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Private, must be one of those x rated snow blowing videos


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Private, must be one of those x rated snow blowing videos


 some real snowblower porn


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oops, sorry. It should work now.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice video, Tom99!

Toro or Honda - SS would be your best bet. As far as, are the 4 cycles just as good as the 2 cycles they replace? It seems that manufacturers have engineered the 4 cycle engines to perform equivalent to the 2 cycle engines, so IMO - yes.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 27, 2014)

sparc said:


> Do you need it for this season? It's starting to look like Toro will offer nicer versions of their 721 R-C next season and I saw a comment recently that might indicate a new introduction from Honda as well.
> 
> I'm waiting until the summer to see the new blowers coming out.


This.

I own 721 RC and a 621 QZR. The 721 has more vibration, and more power, but the lack of a quick chute is a frustrating. 

My answer would be "721" either way, but if you can wait until next season, get the upgraded version. You will probably not be able to buy it at HD or a big box store by the way, so get in touch with your local Toro dealer in the summer. All our local stores sold out by November 1st this year.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Current production Honda HS720...hands down...


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

In terms of quality and performance Toro or Honda. I like Toro because I've had one for 18 years but the engine is totally different from what they sell now. My only concern with Toro'is the made in China engines. On the Honda SS units the whole thing is made here.
The 4 stroke machines are quieter and no 2 stroke Oder but about 20 lbs heavier. My 3000 is 71 lbs the new ones are close to 90. Also a 2 stroke in good tune with an electric start can start easier in extreme cold due to no heavy oil in the crankcase.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

LouC said:


> In terms of quality and performance Toro or Honda. I like Toro because I've had one for 18 years but the engine is totally different from what they sell now. My only concern with Toro'is the made in China engines. On the Honda SS units the whole thing is made here.
> The 4 stroke machines are quieter and no 2 stroke Oder but about 20 lbs heavier.* My 3000 is 71 lbs the new ones are close to 90. A**lso a 2 stroke in good tune with an electric start can start easier in extreme cold due* to no heavy oil in the crankcase.


im partial to older 1990s toro ccr's. the reason im getting a single stage is to be fast light weight operation, easy to start and enough guts to beat 90% of the snows. oh and i a love the old suzuki engine so easy to start and enough power to get it done.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still using the 2450E that I bought new in '99, it still has the original plastic carb on it


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

LouC said:


> Also a 2 stroke in good tune with an electric start can start easier in extreme cold due to no heavy oil in the crankcase.


"Heavy oil"? Dude, synthetic 5W-30 pours like water down to zero degrees Farenheit and then some.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Still doesn't compare to a 50:1 fuel/oil mix in a 2 stroke. I use 5w-30 Mobil 1 in all my 4 stroke machines and none of them starts as fast as the Toro.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

LouC said:


> Still doesn't compare to a 50:1 fuel/oil mix in a 2 stroke. I use 5w-30 Mobil 1 in all my 4 stroke machines and none of them starts as fast as the Toro.


 So, what, it *maybe* takes an extra pull or two on the cord or an extra few seconds on the electric starter? Is it really that big of a deal? Why, no...no it is not...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I was planning on picking up a new single stage snowblower this season, but now i'm going to wait for next season. Thanks for the heads up on the new honda and toro models coming out this summer. 

I currently have a toro powerlite which i love (2stroke and sooo light) I carry the thing around with one hand by the chute handle. I also have an MTD 2stroke (cheaply made, but cheap is light weight) that was awful until I added steel bands to reinforce the terribly designed auger paddles. 

I'm torn between honda and toro. Putting USA or China built components aside, the paddle design is the most important component in my opinion. In that regard, I cant say with total confidence but toro might have an edge. Can anyone weigh in on this??

If honda went back to a GX series engine the scales would tip heavily. 

And equally if toro put a quick stick on their single stage the decision would be even harder.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> And equally if toro put a quick stick on their single stage the decision would be even harder.


Toro does have a quick chute and zip deflector on their QZ models that work excellent.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Unraveller said:


> This.
> 
> I own 721 RC and a 621 QZR. The 721 has more vibration, and more power, but the lack of a quick chute is a frustrating.
> 
> My answer would be "721" either way, but if you can wait until next season, get the upgraded version. You will probably not be able to buy it at HD or a big box store by the way, so get in touch with your local Toro dealer in the summer. All our local stores sold out by November 1st this year.


Unraveller, they did announce that they would be updating the 721 for summer of 2017? No harm in having a single stage paddle to accompany a 2 stage setup


----------



## a1411832 (Dec 19, 2016)

nastorino said:


> Unraveller, they did announce that they would be updating the 721 for summer of 2017? No harm in having a single stage paddle to accompany a 2 stage setup


The quote being referred was posted in 2014.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

a1411832 said:


> The quote being referred was posted in 2014.


What noob revived and responded to a 3 year old thread to get us discussing it again :bump9:


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

nastorino said:


> What noob revived and responded to a 3 year old thread to get us discussing it again :bump9:


Someone doing their due diligence and going through the entire forum.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

buffettck said:


> Someone doing their due diligence and going through the entire forum.



:white^_^arial^_^0^_

It's all good.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I would love to know the opinions on the Simplicity 1222EE (22") 250cc Deluxe Single Stage Snow Blower with Snow Shredder Auger. It seems to get great reviews and with that engine, which can be found a many very good quality 2 stage machines, it should be a total beast that can handle just about anything. However, I never hear/read anyone commenting about how great it is on this forum.


----------



## justintendo (Jan 2, 2017)

Smolenski7 said:


> I would love to know the opinions on the Simplicity 1222EE (22") 250cc Deluxe Single Stage Snow Blower with Snow Shredder Auger. It seems to get great reviews and with that engine, which can be found a many very good quality 2 stage machines, it should be a total beast that can handle just about anything. However, I never hear/read anyone commenting about how great it is on this forum.


i wondered about this one myself...it has an interesting design and an obviously stout engine. i couldnt find any info on tests or reviews hardly..
i decided to order a path pro 208 instead..


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm very curious about the simplicity 1222ee. At 250cc its the muscle car of single stage snowblowers. 

Is it the first single stage to have electric chute controls and a headlight? 

The Serrated auger is an interesting concept, looks like it has potential. Cant find any good reviews so its speculative but i'd imagine that it has performance benefits in compacted icy EOD snow.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I wonder where the Snowmasters are placed in this thread? They ARE single stages but are not single stage in the classic definition.


----------



## a1411832 (Dec 19, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> I wonder where the Snowmasters are placed in this thread? They ARE single stages but are not single stage in the classic definition.


They are almost 30 Pounds heavier and bigger too. Most of the people tend to buy a single stage as it is portable and easy to move around like lift it up and carry to deck/patio.


----------



## ultimatejimmy (Jan 24, 2016)

a1411832 said:


> They are almost 30 Pounds heavier and bigger too. Most of the people tend to buy a single stage as it is portable and easy to move around like lift it up and carry to deck/patio.


If that's what you need, the electric SS's would be even lighter

The Snowmasters are a single stage that can do most of the work a 2 stage does. I love mine, and it works equally well in a few inches of snow and 20 inches of EOD snow. Definitely might not fit everyone's need though.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

a1411832 said:


> They are almost 30 Pounds heavier and bigger too. Most of the people tend to buy a single stage as it is portable and easy to move around like lift it up and carry to deck/patio.


I take mine up and down the basement steps every year(Snowmaster)


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

> The Serrated auger is an interesting concept, looks like it has potential. Cant find any good reviews so its speculative but i'd imagine that it has performance benefits in compacted icy EOD snow.


There are a bunch of reviews on snowblowersdirect.com. Most of them are very good.

I would love to know how that serrated auger works too, especially compared to a "normal" single stage at the EOD snow.


----------

